
Denying Genetics Isn’t Shutting Down Racism, It’s Fueling It - lemonberry
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/03/denying-genetics-isnt-shutting-down-racism-its-fueling-it.html
======
MajesticUnicorn
Very well written article. Very much enjoy it. Personally speaking, I am very
skeptical of the bell curve theory and perhaps, how much genetics plays a part
in intelligence and IQ standards? Very much agree on the author POV on how the
history of segregation and racism would have a more compounding effect than
genetics. However, if ancestral origins have IQ gaps, I hope that people can
join the debate and discuss this hot-button issue as adults.

